# What's YOUR largest Scolopendra sp.?



## Rick McJimsey

Just wondering what everyones largest scolopendra sp. was.
Pics would be appreciated!
My largest is probably my S.subspinipes de haani "Mau Chau"
She's pushing 7.5", she's huge!
Next, maybe tying, is my S.subspinipes "Vietnam"
This guy is INSANE! probably about 7" long, super fat and wide.
He is always hungry, eats whole adult dubia.
My third largest is my S.alternans "Puerto Rico"
It's almost 7", it's very fast, and tries to escape alot, but hasn't ever tried to bite. It is buried alot of the time, but I know it eats, from the wings and legs of adult male dubia at the top.

I sure hope somebody shows their 10" S.subspinipes rolleyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maxident213

_S. alternans_, Haitian variant.


----------



## stevetastic

My S.subspinipes "tiger legs" is about 7.5 (may be a hair longer but gets super aggressive when i put the tape measure in there.)


----------



## EightLeggedFrea

I've got an 8" S. subspinipes (Vietnam) whose likely due for a molt.


----------



## cjm1991

Heres one of my De Haani Vietnamese, my larger one. This pic is some months old but shes 8" without terminals or antennae.










Not a scolopendra but with legs its over 12"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nissan480

Puerto rican giant..No pics with ruler.But he made my 8.5+" dehanni look small,lol.He was easily over 10"






Here's a pic from 2004 when he was around 9"






Will try and get pics of charlie(dehanni) at his current size and with ruler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rick McJimsey

I guess my estimates were off a bit.
Girth wise, the vietnamese is the largest by far.
PS: My sheets have snowmen on them. I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

nissan480 said:


> Puerto rican giant..No pics with ruler.But he made my 8.5+" dehanni look small,lol.He was easily over 10"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from 2004 when he was around 9"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try and get pics of charlie(dehanni) at his current size and with ruler


 That's a monster!  It's going over to say hi to the mouse.  Nice to know those big subs are out there!


----------



## Galapoheros

These are old pics, some people will remember them.  This the biggest one I've seen, a Scolopendra heros found here in Austin eating a Sphinx moth.  It was a solid 9.5.  I have a measuring pic somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

that thing is huuuuuugeee!


----------



## SAn

Do you count antenna or the terminal legs in the total size?


----------



## nissan480

That would be a negative San.


----------



## nissan480

Yeah,he was impressive.He was the only pede I had that could/would carry a mouse off to his hide,cool thing to see.

LOL,I just realized after seeing that pic so many time's that its a heros heros.I always thought it was a dehanni with odd coloration.but now knowing its a heros,dang that's huge.

None of my heros pede's are even close to that.They are all around 7",and very skinny...except for my two recent edition's.Which by the way are the first pede's I seen wag there terminal's..Also very cool.


----------



## SAn

well some of my dehaani mau chau are 8 inches but they look pretty small/thin compared to a dehaani from Burma(or areas around) which is 9 inches and very very robust/fat , which again fails in comparison to my gigantea "robusta" which is about 10+ inches and double fat.


----------



## hewlet

I have 2 Scolopendra Subspinipes de haani: Chinese Giant and Vietnam Giant Yellow Leg at ca 20cm.

This is the largest centiped i have: Scolopendra Atlernans (Haiti Giant) 
The ruler on the picture is 20cm +


----------



## cjm1991

That S. Heros is rediculous .. gets me everytime I see it. I think my biggest one is around 7" or so.. nowhere near that.


----------



## -Exotic

Ill post my Scolopendra Subspinipes ''Red dragon morph'' Everyone Soul-render
I estimate shes over 7 inches :razz:


----------



## Dillon

De hanni yellow leg "vietnam" about 7 inches

crappy old camera phone pic


----------



## Greg Pelka

Biggest one - _Scolopendra cf. galapagoensis_ (wrongly labeled as a 'robusta') - almost 9" ~22cm BL












Senond one - _S. subspinipes dehaani_ [China] 'striped leg' - 7'' - 18,5cm BL






Biggest _Otostigminae_ - Big momma _Ethmostigmus trigonopodus_ - 6,5'' - 16,5cm BL


----------



## Drachenjager

well thats easy for me ,. Since i currently only have one. its a S. subspinipes thats about 7"
I have had much better pedes . like S. heros castaniceps. much better looking and get bigger than most folks know...too bad the really big ones are back up in the bedrock where a fat boy like me cant reach them lol


----------



## xenesthis

*Ethmostigmus trigonopodus size*

Interesting. I've never seen the "blue-legged" Ethmostigmus trigonopodus bigger than 5.5" out of Tanzania the last 10 yrs. Nice to know they can hit 6.5".

This "Scolopendra cf. galapagoensis" seems to have many opinions about it. Scolopendra cf. galapagoensis from recent threads is a different color. Black body with orange/black-patterned legs and black/orange head antenna from Trinidad, Venezuela, Colombia, N. Ecuador and I saw a pic on Shelly's site in Mexico. We need a whole new thread about that "Scolopendra cf. galapagoensis" species and it's true identity.


----------



## Galapoheros

I remember an old thread Steven started with a pic of a giant Ethmostigmus in his hand.  He called it E. trigonopodus.  Anybody remember that thread?  I think that sucker was 9 inches long!  The legs were solid bright blue, not the usual banded look we usually see on the legs.  I found the thread, the pics aren't up anymore.  The common name in the thread was "giant tanzanian true blue leg".


----------



## PoPpiLLs

I got this Scolopendra polymorpha  about 2.5 years ago from my wife as a birthday present she got it from a LPS it was labeled "desert centipede" its about 7" those tweezers are 12" long.











Here are some recent pictures of it eating a discoid


----------



## Dillon

That polymorpha is a frickin' beast!

edit - my poly isnt nearly that size...I had no idea they even reached those lengths...I thought like 6" max..


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

very nice polymorpha, I think I'm gonna get one of these soon.


----------



## Galapoheros

Wow that is a nice poly.  They are small here in central tx.  Get really big out west, ....like that!


----------



## micheldied

largest currently is two 6-7 inch long scolopendra mutilans. 
that water dish is about 8 inches across.


----------



## MarknMiami

nissan480 said:


> Puerto rican giant..No pics with ruler.But he made my 8.5+" dehanni look small,lol.He was easily over 10"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from 2004 when he was around 9"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try and get pics of charlie(dehanni) at his current size and with ruler


Wow, That is a monster of a pede  I like the colors of those


----------



## dehaani

My largest 'pede; now deceased


----------



## Galapoheros

Haaa!  That is huge!  If I use my imagination and arc the head over, it hits around 35 centimeters.  Then subtract the 4cms at the terminals, well that's 12 inches or maybe a little more, right?


----------



## dehaani

Yep, just over 12"


----------



## Galapoheros

That's awesome!  I was guessing 12 1/4.  It's good to know they are out there.


----------



## Julia

wbs said:


> Yep, just over 12"


Ok, first of all, wow.  

Second, is that your hand in the picture holding the 'pede?  If so, exactly how thick is your skin??  I mean, I can very clearly see the TALONS at the end of each leg in those pictures.  Even if the creature never bit you, didn't those feet hurt?


----------



## dehaani

Yeah the feet did puncture my skin a bit but it wasn't so bad. It was only when the 'pede was unsteady or crawling upside down that it would really dig in. There was a substantial weight in it though.


----------



## cjm1991

Thats amazing, great pics. I would love to handle a pede like that.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Anybody got any new pictures of their largest Scolopendra? I will try and get pictures of mine in a few days.


----------



## Xenomorph

Hi,

Here my girlfriend with a Scolopendra multidens 23cm






And a Scolopendra spec. Tiger Leg 24cm






They are pretty old pictures. I make this week better pictures with a folding rule

cheers


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Xenomorph said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here my girlfriend with a Scolopendra multidens 23cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Scolopendra spec. Tiger Leg 24cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty old pictures. I make this week better pictures with a folding rule
> 
> cheers


Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## super-pede

Xenomorph said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here my girlfriend with a Scolopendra multidens 23cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a Scolopendra spec. Tiger Leg 24cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty old pictures. I make this week better pictures with a folding rule
> 
> cheers


it looks dead.


----------



## Galapoheros

The Tiger Leg looks more like it has a bl of 19cm, which would be a big one to me anyway!, but yeah, next to a ruler would clear that up.  Did you do the CO2 thing?


----------



## Xenomorph

Both are stunned CO²  Sex determination in any fair and I photograph the animals closely.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Today a local guy told me he has seen 15 inch Scolopendra heros out in the desert. 

I will keep you posted.


----------



## neubii18

Man!Seeing these pictures makes me want to get back into centipedes!The reason I got out is because I can't find the species I want for sale like Scolopendra Heros heros,S.h.arizonensis,S.h.castaniceps,and S.dehanni of decent sizes.They are really cool though!


----------



## catfishrod69

i have a S. subspinipes vietnamese, thats 9", and the end of this year i will be getting a Scolopendra gigantea


----------



## MrCrackerpants

catfishrod69 said:


> i have a S. subspinipes vietnamese, thats 9", and the end of this year i will be getting a Scolopendra gigantea


Sweet. A Scolopendra gigantea. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## catfishrod69

oh yeah me too...was hoping to get a black morph, but might end up having to settle for white legged morph, just got in my first camel spider today...so thats good



MrCrackerpants said:


> Sweet. A Scolopendra gigantea. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

catfishrod69 said:


> oh yeah me too...was hoping to get a black morph, but might end up having to settle for white legged morph, just got in my first camel spider today...so thats good


Yes, that is good! I would love to know how it goes. I have heard minimal feeding is the key to longevity in captivity. We have a lot around here.


----------



## catfishrod69

yea i have heard that too, i am going to feed him 1 cricket every week or maybe sometimes week and a half....well since you got all them around there how about rounding me some up, and ill pay for shipping, and sometimes i might have some things to trade ya for them...




MrCrackerpants said:


> Yes, that is good! I would love to know how it goes. I have heard minimal feeding is the key to longevity in captivity. We have a lot around here.


----------



## MrCrackerpants

MrCrackerpants said:


> Today a local guy told me he has seen 15 inch Scolopendra heros out in the desert.
> 
> I will keep you posted.


OK. I talked to him yesterday again and he said he sees mainly 6-8 inch Scolopendra heros. He said he has seen a few that were 8-10 and he has seen one that was 12 inches long. He said with the antennas and terminal legs it was 14-15. He is out in the desert a lot and he is knowledgeable about arthropods but I am not sure if he is prone to exaggeration.


----------



## catfishrod69

well if you would be interested in hooking me up with a couple big ones, id be interested




MrCrackerpants said:


> OK. I talked to him yesterday again and he said he sees mainly 6-8 inch Scolopendra heros. He said he has seen a few that were 8-10 and he has seen one that was 12 inches long. He said with the antennas and terminal legs it was 14-15. He is out in the desert a lot and he is knowledgeable about arthropods but I am not sure if he is prone to exaggeration.


----------



## terancheped42

i have an asian giant pede almost 11'' sorry iwould love to post pics but every time hes out i go run for the camera and when i com back hes hiding and hes exstreamly aggresive :evil:


----------



## curtisgiganteus

What species of Scutigera is that????????? and is it available in the US hobby yet? and how much?



cjm1991 said:


> Heres one of my De Haani Vietnamese, my larger one. This pic is some months old but shes 8" without terminals or antennae.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a scolopendra but with legs its over 12"


----------



## terancheped42

this is my mine hes 11'' (i dosent look like it in the pic but he is) he was sold as an asian giant but i dont trust thats what it is if u can help me ID it that be great but any ways heres my big guy


for some reasone its not letting me add a photo?


----------



## Samuel

terancheped42 said:


> this is my mine hes 11'' (i dosent look like it in the pic but he is) he was sold as an asian giant but i dont trust thats what it is if u can help me ID it that be great but any ways heres my big guy
> 
> 
> for some reasone its not letting me add a photo?








Scolopendra viridicornis 28 cm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Samuel said:


> View attachment 96885
> View attachment 96886
> View attachment 96887
> 
> 
> Scolopendra viridicornis 28 cm.


Nice pictures!!


----------



## Galapoheros

Wow Samuel, that viridicornis is very interesting, esp. compared to pics of so claimed other viridicornis I've seen, looks so much like recent galapagoensis pics I've seen.  The last tergite ridge is there though.  I really want to believe it's around 28cm, but I will have to see it next to a ruler to believe it.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Wow the terminal legs on the viridicornis is freaking amazing! I have a question, that ridge on its last tergite is only present in viridicornis, but my galapagoensis at 4i has a ridge at its last tergite too. Does it go away or is mine a viridicornis?


----------



## Galapoheros

You have to post pics of that one Henderson, people are wondering, just as they are wondering about the 28cm claim.  Also my immediate assumption was that that pede lost both it's terminals at some point, at the same time, and regenerated those smaller ones it has there.  After seeing those pics, I'm also having doubts about how reliable that ridge is in determining the ID between those two, is it 100% reliable?  Sure makes me wonder.  I've seen a gradient in the prominence of that ridge in pics and bad vids, hard to tell though.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Well, this is my largest pede, Scolopendra galapagoensis. Still small, but my largest lol!
Measures at around 10cm BL excluding terminal leg and antennae. 
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=151&u=17020598][/URL]
[url=http://www.servimg.com/image_preview.php?i=152&u=17020598][/URL]


----------



## zonbonzovi

Galapoheros said:


> You have to post pics of that one Henderson, people are wondering, just as they are wondering about the 28cm claim.  Also my immediate assumption was that that pede lost both it's terminals at some point, at the same time, and regenerated those smaller ones it has there.  After seeing those pics, I'm also having doubts about how reliable that ridge is in determining the ID between those two, is it 100% reliable?  Sure makes me wonder.  I've seen a gradient in the prominence of that ridge in pics and bad vids, hard to tell though.


Aren't viridicornis more widespread?  Funny, Turgut's key makes no mention, unless I missed it, of that spine on the 21st tergite, but I recall Steven saying in a thread that that is the only character separating the two.  Yet, the key shows differently: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?169763-English-key-for-genus-Scolopendra

Hendersonia, you feel like breaking out the magnification and hunting for tiny characters, lol?


----------



## Galapoheros

It would be cool if there were keys that specifically compared the same features of similar species.


----------



## Hendersoniana

Actually my pede doesnt have the medialkey found on its last tergite currently, that pic i posted was when it is in 3rd instar, it seemed o have dissapearedor at least bcome smallee when it molted to 4i.

ZBZ - haha, no i dont really :}.


----------



## Galapoheros

I tried to contact a few s amer scientists that deal with these things through email.  Hopefully at least one will respond, I just want to get this tiny bit of doubt out of my head about what others have said the diff is between the virid and galapos are.


----------



## Samuel

i'm using dr. Wolgang Büchel key of identificatins, it's old, bud is the one i got... 

ass soon as possible i show de 28 cm prove, as soon as a take the pic. 

we got some S. viridicornis nigra hore too, did u want to see the pic?


----------



## Hendersoniana

Yes please .


----------



## Galapoheros

Would really like to see a ruler pic!  Also do you know of any recent, discovered information about the differences between viridicornis and galapagoensis?


----------



## Samuel

Scolopendra galapagoensis Bollman, 1889.

Bollman C.H. "Myriapoda. In: L.O. Howard (ed.), Scientific results of explorations by the U. S. Fish. Commission Steamer 'Albatross'" Proceedings of the United States National Museum . 1889: 12: 211-216, see p. 215.

Order: Scolopendromorpha

Family: Scolopendridae

Original rank: species

Original genus: Scolopendra Linnaeus, 1758.

Type locality: Ecuador, Galapagos Islands, Chatham Island.

Synonym(s):

    Hemiscolopendra galapagosa Chamberlin, 1955
    Scolopendra gigantea weyrauchi Bücherl, 1950

Last taxonomic scrutiny: Shelley R.M., Kiser S.B. (2000) "Neotype designation and a diagnostic account for the centipede, Scolopendra gigantea L.,1758, with an account of S. galapagoensis Bollman 1889 (Chilopoda Scolopendromorpha Scolopendridae)" Tropical Zoology 13: 159-170, see p. 166.

Distribution:

--- within "Southern America->Central America":
Costa Rica (CR);
--- within "Southern America->Western South America":
Ecuador (EC); Galápagos (EC); 


Scolopendra viridicornis Newport, 1844.

Newport G. "A list of the species of Myriapoda order Chilopoda contained in the cabinets of the British Museum with synoptic descriptions of forty-seven new species" Annals and Magazine of Natural History. 1844: 13: 94-101, see p. 97.

Order: Scolopendromorpha

Family: Scolopendridae

Original rank: species

Original genus: Scolopendra Linnaeus, 1758.

Type locality: Brazil.

Synonym(s):

    Scolopendra cristata Porat, 1876
    Scolopendra herculeana C.L. Koch, 1847
    Scolopendra punctidens Newport, 1844
    Scolopendra variegata Newport, 1844

Last taxonomic scrutiny: Attems C. (1930) "Myriopoda. 2. Scolopendromorpha" Das Tierreich. De Gruyter, Berlin 54: 1-308, see p. 43.

Valid Subspecies:

    Scolopendra viridicornis nigra Bücherl, 1941
    Scolopendra viridicornis viridicornis Newport, 1844


i got it....

S. galapagoensis have more spiks on coxopleura process, prefemuor process and on 20 leg prefemuor them S. viridicornis. 

but they realy look like similar.


----------



## coldvaper

amazing looking pede and amazing photos.



Samuel said:


> Scolopendra galapagoensis Bollman, 1889.
> 
> Bollman C.H. "Myriapoda. In: L.O. Howard (ed.), Scientific results of explorations by the U. S. Fish. Commission Steamer 'Albatross'" Proceedings of the United States National Museum . 1889: 12: 211-216, see p. 215.
> 
> Order: Scolopendromorpha
> 
> Family: Scolopendridae
> 
> Original rank: species
> 
> Original genus: Scolopendra Linnaeus, 1758.
> 
> Type locality: Ecuador, Galapagos Islands, Chatham Island.
> 
> Synonym(s):
> 
> Hemiscolopendra galapagosa Chamberlin, 1955
> Scolopendra gigantea weyrauchi Bücherl, 1950
> 
> Last taxonomic scrutiny: Shelley R.M., Kiser S.B. (2000) "Neotype designation and a diagnostic account for the centipede, Scolopendra gigantea L.,1758, with an account of S. galapagoensis Bollman 1889 (Chilopoda Scolopendromorpha Scolopendridae)" Tropical Zoology 13: 159-170, see p. 166.
> 
> Distribution:
> 
> --- within "Southern America->Central America":
> Costa Rica (CR);
> --- within "Southern America->Western South America":
> Ecuador (EC); Galápagos (EC);
> 
> 
> Scolopendra viridicornis Newport, 1844.
> 
> Newport G. "A list of the species of Myriapoda order Chilopoda contained in the cabinets of the British Museum with synoptic descriptions of forty-seven new species" Annals and Magazine of Natural History. 1844: 13: 94-101, see p. 97.
> 
> Order: Scolopendromorpha
> 
> Family: Scolopendridae
> 
> Original rank: species
> 
> Original genus: Scolopendra Linnaeus, 1758.
> 
> Type locality: Brazil.
> 
> Synonym(s):
> 
> Scolopendra cristata Porat, 1876
> Scolopendra herculeana C.L. Koch, 1847
> Scolopendra punctidens Newport, 1844
> Scolopendra variegata Newport, 1844
> 
> Last taxonomic scrutiny: Attems C. (1930) "Myriopoda. 2. Scolopendromorpha" Das Tierreich. De Gruyter, Berlin 54: 1-308, see p. 43.
> 
> Valid Subspecies:
> 
> Scolopendra viridicornis nigra Bücherl, 1941
> Scolopendra viridicornis viridicornis Newport, 1844
> 
> 
> i got it....
> 
> S. galapagoensis have more spiks on coxopleura process, prefemuor process and on 20 leg prefemuor them S. viridicornis.
> 
> but they realy look like similar.


----------



## Samuel

1st, _S. viridicornis _
2nd, _S. viridicornis nigra_


----------



## Hendersoniana

Not really 28cm, but still freaking amazing! How do u get it to sit still like that?


----------



## J Morningstar

This is my Tiger leg Stripey, he's a little over 9 inches now and when full as big around as a ultra fine sharpie...I'll try to get a "proof" shot but this guy is not coming out of his enclosure.


----------



## Montgg

Bumping this thread. wish i knew how i could post pics of my vietnamese giant centipede


----------



## dehaani

*My gigantea*

Hi folks,

It's been a while, I've been out of the hobby for a couple of years getting a change of career in order and stuff.

I'd like to just repost those old broken photos of my gigantea...
































And now I'm back, I've got a Scolopendra galapagoensis!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Montgg

Dang that things HUGE!
!!!!! how many inches is that? do you still have it. could you repost your pics of the 12 inch scolopendra subspinipes? it isnt showing the pic for the 12 inch s.s thx

---------- Post added 10-08-2012 at 07:26 PM ----------


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Wow! Holy crap.  So sorry if I missed this but how many cm was/is the S. gigantea? It looks to be 37 to 38 from tip to tip. It starts at .5 cm.

37 cm = 14.5669 inches.

The biggest S. gigantea I have ever seen (before now) was at a reptile swap in the 1990s. It was 13 inches.


----------



## dehaani

Montgg said:


> Dang that things HUGE!
> !!!!! how many inches is that? do you still have it. could you repost your pics of the 12 inch scolopendra subspinipes? it isnt showing the pic for the 12 inch s.s thx


Straightened out it was 43cm (16.9") including legs/antenna, body length was 34cm (13.4"). Sadly it passed away in 2007. I don't have photos of any other giants.



MrCrackerpants said:


> Wow! Holy crap.  So sorry if I missed this but how many cm was/is the S. gigantea? It looks to be 37 to 38 from tip to tip. It starts at .5 cm.
> 
> 37 cm = 14.5669 inches.
> 
> The biggest S. gigantea I have ever seen (before now) was at a reptile swap in the 1990s. It was 13 inches.


When I was taking the photo with the tape, it kept bending it's terminal legs - that photo was my best of a bad bunch. I neglected to photograph it when it died because I was quite upset.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Montgg

Yea when ever one of my big pedes die Im too sad to check the length of it  :cry: Found this on the internet i dont know it was photo shoped http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=iUThqTjJjT0&feature=endscreen i also found this huge s.s.d on the internet  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buccONSJJ4I&feature=plcpCOLOR="Silver"]

---------- Post added 10-09-2012 at 01:01 PM ----------


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Straightened out it was 43cm (16.9") including legs...that is crazy. : )


----------



## Greenjewls

Billy wins...  but here's a pic of my little S. heros arizonensis with a BL of about 8"  (USD is 6.14")  I have seen larger heros in the wild, guestimating at about 9-10"BL.  Had a report from a local of a heros with a total length of 16", he is a reliable guy and a framer (carpenter) and 16" is a standard rule in framing, its the length between studs. So this guy should be able to eyeball 16" with some accuracy...  he says most the centipedes he sees are half that size.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros

I knew somebody that claims they had a heros that was 16 inches too but I strongly suspect they included the terminal legs and antennae.  It was kept at The SnakeFarm close to San Antonio.  I asked "How do you know it was 16"?"  He showed me the terr it was kept in, it was 16" long and said when it was against the glass it would touch each end of the terr.  Another story with no pics though haha, just another claim with no real evidence unfortunately.


----------



## dehaani

There have been some really chunky Sc. heros. I only ever had one and it died in a bad moult at about 3".


----------



## Greenjewls

Galapoheros said:


> I knew somebody that claims they had a heros that was 16 inches too but I strongly suspect they included the terminal legs and antennae.  It was kept at The SnakeFarm close to San Antonio.  I asked "How do you know it was 16"?"  He showed me the terr it was kept in, it was 16" long and said when it was against the glass it would touch each end of the terr.  Another story with no pics though haha, just another claim with no real evidence unfortunately.


If the total length was 16", I wonder how long the BL would be?  13ish?  I can't wait to see the actual evidence of one of these US beasts


----------



## Galapoheros

That's what I was thinking, 13ish if it's true, that would be weird though, ..all the claims but no pics of it.  A Sc. galapogoensis I have hit 9 inches.  A bigger one is coming up on a molt, I think it will hit 10 inches or more, I'll post a pic after it molts.  I really like these but like most pedes, you don't see them much.  They are chunky and I think the long antennae make them look even bigger.  Pictures don't pic up the size very well.


----------



## Greenjewls

awesome man, I can't wait to see it!  galapogoensis are one of my favs.  *adds it to christmas wishlist*


----------



## dehaani

Greenjewls said:


> awesome man, I can't wait to see it!  galapogoensis are one of my favs.  *adds it to christmas wishlist*


Mine is only about 20cm just now.


----------



## swatc1h

left the hobby scene awhile back . here's a arizonensis on a step stool upon it's arrival . back then these centipedes were cheap .







---------- Post added 11-03-2012 at 11:19 AM ----------

out of the six this one was the biggest baby arizonensis .


----------



## Greenjewls

wow the one on the step stool looks nice!!  how much did you pay for that back then? and when was this?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Greenjewls said:


> Had a report from a local of a heros with a total length of 16", he is a reliable guy and a framer (carpenter) and 16" is a standard rule in framing, its the length between studs.


Not to nitpick here, but 16" is not the length between studs. It's more like 14.5" because the layout includes the stud which is 1.5".  As far as my biggest pede, I think I have 2-3 S. hardwickei that are close to 8" BL.  I'll try and get some pics and add them to this thread soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greenjewls

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Not to nitpick here, but 16" is not the length between studs. It's more like 14.5" because the layout includes the stud which is 1.5".  As far as my biggest pede, I think I have 2-3 S. hardwickei that are close to 8" BL.  I'll try and get some pics and add them to this thread soon.


Well I haven't posted anything yet without being corrected, so why should that post have been the exception?


----------



## Giantipede

beautiful centipede


----------



## Boatman

I want one.


----------



## Peter Grabowitz

my subspinipes 8'' and S.gigantea....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zangfroid

nissan480 said:


> Puerto rican giant..No pics with ruler.But he made my 8.5+" dehanni look small,lol.He was easily over 10"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from 2004 when he was around 9"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will try and get pics of charlie(dehanni) at his current size and with ruler


woah!...thats a beautiful one sir...damn i caught like this before(last year,and its a 4 inch) in the wild and the color and detail were like this ,too bad it died because of ants ...and because of inapropriate container...but im not sure with the details of antennea and terminal legs in it...and did try to hunt last month,unfortunately i didnt find that kind of sp. anymore...


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Peter Grabowitz said:


> my subspinipes 8'' and S.gigantea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 116392


Wow!! The  S.gigantea is just SOOO thick.


----------



## Mello

Waiting on a S. Galapagoensis! It should beat all 6 of my 8"-10" S. s. dehaani with ease.


----------



## josh_r

I am now living smack in the middle of the range of Scolopendra galapogoensis. I hope to find some of these pedes soon.


----------



## Red Dragon

My largest is my S.subspinipes de haani (Vietnam)
My second largest is my S.subspinipes de haani (called Red Dragon from china)


----------



## Captain Centipede

stevetastic said:


> My S.subspinipes "tiger legs" is about 7.5 (may be a hair longer but gets super aggressive when i put the tape measure in there.)


I know this thread is old lmao but this is actually Scolopendra Hainanum now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dennis Nedry

My largest Scolopendra species is a mature not quite 2” Scolopendra laeta. Obviously I win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces

I wish laeta got a little bigger. They have such amazing colours and patterns, but their size makes it harder to appreciate them. Even 10cm would be good.


----------



## Galapoheros

I think born in 2013, big and old 

	
	
		
		
	


	











I don't recommend handling, it's that this one is old and predictable, kind of slow to be defensive.  That's an immature Hisser it's eating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 5


----------



## Scoly

Galapoheros said:


> I think born in 2013, big and old.


Jeeeeesus. I just got my very first galapagoensis yesterday, sitting at around 22cm I reckon. It's the biggest I've owned. Previous was my first centipede, an orange leg dehaani, around 20cm.


----------



## beetleman

Galapoheros said:


> I think born in 2013, big and old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend handling, it's that this one is old and predictable, kind of slow to be defensive.  That's an immature Hisser it's eating.


very nice.........makes me want another


----------



## Sarkhan42

Galapoheros said:


> I think born in 2013, big and old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend handling, it's that this one is old and predictable, kind of slow to be defensive.  That's an immature Hisser it's eating.


I would LOVE to see some dimensions on that specimen. Absolutely stunning pede!


----------



## Edd Eskimo

Galapoheros said:


> I think born in 2013, big and old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recommend handling, it's that this one is old and predictable, kind of slow to be defensive.  That's an immature Hisser it's eating.


Is it still living?


----------



## Galapoheros

Edd Eskimo said:


> Is it still living?


Yeah but it's "older" now.  It was captive born over here and I got rid of too many males and so wasn't able to breed again.  I'm just not set up for doing something like that atm but I plan to try again later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER

My largest still has some growing to do, S.gigantea white legs. Thats a beautiful Galapagoensis @Galapoheros I'm looking to add some of those beasts to my collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly

@Galapoheros (holy cow, I've seen your name all over these boards for years and only just twigged what it says ) anyway, I was going to ask what size that Galapagoensis is. I think mine is actually only touching 20cm yet looks massive, so would be nice to get a reference point.


----------

